# Texas Beryllium 17’



## The_Mullet_Shepherd (Mar 26, 2021)

Awesome skiff and super high quality build my friend! I cant wait how to see how it fishes once we finally have nice weather conditions....and for the record as one of the 2 anglers on the boat, I am comfortably over 200lbs but I appreciate the kind estimate.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Trying to decide between building a 17 CF or Beryllium. Looking forward to your pictures and feedback!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Skiff looks great Corey. I want to personally thank you for setting the bar so high on fit and finish , that I no longer have to go the extra mile to try and match it. That will save me countless hours.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

hillcharl said:


> Trying to decide between building a 17 CF or Beryllium. Looking forward to your pictures and feedback!


I havn’t personally been on a conchfish. But I think it depends on what your looking to do or what you want out of a skiff. I think with the Beryllium you might sacrifice some draft but you gain a little better ride. Also more freeboard for sure.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Wow looks great 👍


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

C Brueckner said:


> I havn’t personally been on a conchfish. But I think it depends on what your looking to do or what you want out of a skiff. I think with the Beryllium you might sacrifice some draft but you gain a little better ride. Also more freeboard for sure.


Yeah I don't have a boat right now. If I only have one boat then the Beryllium is the best option, but who wants just one boat?!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Picture below of the boat in a 20’ garage with a swing tongue and the motor turned sideways. I have only inches of clearance haha. Really glad I didn’t build at 17’6”. It would be taking up the whole garage if I did.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Beautiful! You knocked it out of the park! Love that color too.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

And you're right, the old B2s we had were crazy stable.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Great job, beautiful build


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Great looking skiff! Your workmanship is impeccable! I have a Floyd 10wt, which is a close relative to this hull. Very happy with the soft and dry ride on mine too. Looks like your motor is mounted in the 3rd hole - correct?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Great looking skiff! Your workmanship is impeccable! I have a Floyd 10wt, which is a close relative to this hull. Very happy with the soft and dry ride on mine too. Looks like your motor is mounted in the 3rd hole - correct?


Yeah I think so. I have 1 more hole I can raise it. Which I will do when I get a chance.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Cool! I raised my Suzuki 90 to the 2nd hole with good results, but going to raise it one more hole to get the cavitation plate at the surface when on plane. Thanks!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@C Brueckner What do you think the dimensions of your tabs are now? They started off at 10 x 12, but I know you have trimmed them down some.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Sublime said:


> @C Brueckner What do you think the dimensions of your tabs are now? They started off at 10 x 12, but I know you have trimmed them down some.


Right now they are down to 8” deep and 10” wide. Hopefully they won’t be as sensitive now.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Very sweet and love the color scheme! Have fun with it.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I watched @C Brueckner actually build this over the last year or so. Even helped a little here and there, mostly with measurements and a sounding board for options and ideas. Anyway, if you think the pics make the boat look good, you need to see it in person. Corey knocked it all the way out of the park with this build. I'm looking forward to fishing it with him soon. Great job amigo! Super stoked for you.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I watched @C Brueckner actually build this over the last year or so. Even helped a little here and there, mostly with measurements and a sounding board for options and ideas. Anyway, if you think the pics make the boat look good, you need to see it in person. Corey knocked it all the way out of the park with this build. I'm looking forward to fishing it with him soon. Great job amigo! Super stoked for you.


Thanks for the kind words Jay. Can’t wait to take you out for a ride in it!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Gorgeous! Nice workmanship!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Wait, so you are telling me you sand bagged us over the last year, didn’t share any pics with us during lockdown, and now things are getting back to normal and are just now showing us this???

The right thing to do is buy all of us a beer for that and we’ll forgive you. 😄 Seriously, great build Corey and I hope the journey was greater than the destination.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Wait, so you are telling me you sand bagged us over the last year, didn’t share any pics with us during lockdown, and now things are getting back to normal and are just now showing us this???
> 
> The right thing to do is buy all of us a beer for that and we’ll forgive you. 😄 Seriously, great build Corey and I hope the journey was greater than the destination.


Haha I was afraid of getting to much criticism and advise from people who probably shouldn’t be giving advise hahaha. I started last July and almost had it finished in December. Then with work things kept getting delayed.

The journey was full of lessons learned. I look forward to helping the next builders hoping they avoid some of the things I learned the hard way haha.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

He probably could have finished months earlier had it not been for all the questions I asked.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

C Brueckner said:


> Haha I was afraid of getting to much criticism and advise from people who probably shouldn’t be giving advise


That would never happen on here! 🤪


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

That is a gorgeous skiff! Congrats


----------



## fishnogeek (Feb 6, 2019)

The_Mullet_Shepherd said:


> Awesome skiff and super high quality build my friend! I cant wait how to see how it fishes once we finally have nice weather conditions....and for the record as one of the 2 anglers on the boat, I am comfortably over 200lbs but I appreciate the kind estimate.


 I'm more than a bit over 200lbs, and I call dibs on being OP's Big Man Test Swimmer. When're we doing this, bro?


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Just came across your IG the other day. Amazing work. What color tan is that?


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Gorgeous ride! I cant wait to get started up on my Beryllium! Love the tiller 70... thats what I was thinking of too. What kind of speed/economy do you see out of it? 
Cheers!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Mannnn I like that layout. I really want to get a ride on one to see it it’s the direction I want to go for building myself one!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

neueklasse said:


> Just came across your IG the other day. Amazing work. What color tan is that?


It’s awl grip/awl craft Moondust. It turned out really nice.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

flyclimber said:


> Mannnn I like that layout. I really want to get a ride on one to see it it’s the direction I want to go for building myself one!


If your ever in the Houston area let me know! I’ll do what I can to get you out on the water. It’s a huge decision deciding on a hull. Then spending +1500 man hours building something without knowing what it’s gonna be like.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

C Brueckner said:


> If your ever in the Houston area let me know! I’ll do what I can to get you out on the water. It’s a huge decision deciding on a hull. Then spending +1500 man hours building something without knowing what it’s gonna be like.



If your friend Stuart ever stops dicking around and finishes that Conchish, we'll have two Morejohn designs to demo within 45 minutes of each other.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

SWFL_Gheenoe said:


> Gorgeous ride! I cant wait to get started up on my Beryllium! Love the tiller 70... thats what I was thinking of too. What kind of speed/economy do you see out of it?
> Cheers!


So this is the first tiller boat I’ve owned and so far every time I’ve been out it’s been nasty. I’ve gotten it up to 33mph give or take. That was plenty fast for me haha. Due to my skill set cruising around 28 is really nice. Probably half throttle haha. The trim tabs I installed are totally wrong and I’m trying to make them work. Apparently I needed to use the edge mount for more of a fine tune adjustment.

The skiff is so light that even the quickest bump of the Bennett tabs the whole boat moves. So if i hit the wrong Tabor can get sketchy quick. I might grow to love them but there’s a learning curve for sure.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Sublime said:


> If your friend Stuart ever stops dicking around and finishes that Conchish, we'll have two Morejohn designs to demo within 45 minutes of each other.


That will be awesome man, looking forward to seeing the difference.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

What's your Instagram account? Would love to see build pictures of that beast. I debated alot on building an aluminum one similiar to a Sabine or trying my hand at fiberglass for the first time. Ended up going the aluminum route since i've already built aluminum jet boats and what not. These pictures make me want to give fiberglass another look.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bob_esper said:


> What's your Instagram account? Would love to see build pictures of that beast. I debated alot on building an aluminum one similiar to a Sabine or trying my hand at fiberglass for the first time. Ended up going the aluminum route since i've already built aluminum jet boats and what not. These pictures make me want to give fiberglass another look.


My IG account is just Coreybrueckner. Fiberglass was super forgiving. I had never messed with fiberglass in my life before I started the project.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Where did you buy the plans from? I'm having a hard time finding where to actually purchase them, just lots of blogs. 
Any idea on the man hours you have into it?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bob_esper said:


> Where did you buy the plans from? I'm having a hard time finding where to actually purchase them, just lots of blogs.
> Any idea on the man hours you have into it?


You can email Nathan Shawl at [email protected]

I’m guessing 1800-2000 hours. There’s is so so so much time spent in preparation for paint. I would rather build the deck mold, or tab in stringers, or truly anything else lol. Filling pin holes and fairing was the worst part. I had 250 hours spent between finishing glassing the hull to it being ready for primer. Maybe I’m slow or suck at fair 🤷🏽‍♂️ I dunno haha. That’s also adding the lifting strakes and polling strakes.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Keep in mind that Corey has the 1 foot paint job. It looks good from 1 foot away. I'm aiming more for the work boat look, 20 foot paint job.


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

C Brueckner said:


> You can email Nathan Shawl at [email protected]
> 
> I’m guessing 1800-2000 hours. There’s is so so so much time spent in preparation for paint. I would rather build the deck mold, or tab in stringers, or truly anything else lol. Filling pin holes and fairing was the worst part. I had 250 hours spent between finishing glassing the hull to it being ready for primer. Maybe I’m slow or suck at fair 🤷🏽‍♂️ I dunno haha. That’s also adding the lifting strakes and polling strakes.


That explains why the finish looks so good!


----------



## bubba110 (Oct 5, 2016)

How do you like the Carbon Marine Tiller extension on the F70? Does the trim switch on the end work well? Very nice fairing work and paint job. Heck of a build!


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks man, yeah the tilt in the end is super handy. I also have it on the switch box on the polling platform. I’m not sure which i will end up using more. So that’s actually a J-Red Custom tiller extension. I like it because it’s a little beefier then the carbon marine. With the extension the only time the motor seems like it’s in control is when I’ve been running in super skinny stuff that I shouldn’t be in haha. I’d imagine that’s because the skeg is in the mud haha.

I was a little worried about the motor having to much torque but it doesn’t seem bad at all. Cruising high 20’mph you can move the motor quickly left or right with little effort.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

C Brueckner said:


> Thanks man, yeah the tilt in the end is super handy. I also have it on the switch box on the polling platform. I’m not sure which i will end up using more. So that’s actually a J-Red Custom tiller extension. I like it because it’s a little beefier then the carbon marine. With the extension the only time the motor seems like it’s in control is when I’ve been running in super skinny stuff that I shouldn’t be in haha. I’d imagine that’s because the skeg is in the mud haha.
> 
> I was a little worried about the motor having to much torque but it doesn’t seem bad at all. Cruising high 20’mph you can move the motor quickly left or right with little effort.


I've noticed when my motor was trimmed up the torque steer was significant. Once I dropped the "trim stop" pin down one more hole, the torque was gone.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bryson said:


> I've noticed when my motor was trimmed up the torque steer was significant. Once I dropped the "trim stop" pin down one more hole, the torque was gone.


Thanks a bunch man, that will be really helpful! I moved the motor up to the top hole this week. I’m hoping to run it this afternoon or tomorrow. I’ll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I don't know what you do for a living but you should quit now and start building skiffs. Amazing finish for a custom shop let alone a DIY. May she always serve you well.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I don't know what you do for a living but you should quit now and start building skiffs. Amazing finish for a custom shop let alone a DIY. May she always serve you well.


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## omegadef (Jul 10, 2011)

Sublime said:


> Keep in mind that Corey has the 1 foot paint job. It looks good from 1 foot away. I'm aiming more for the work boat look, 20 foot paint job.


Lol,
My gelcoat job turned out at 30ft and no glasses.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

C Brueckner said:


> View attachment 175497
> View attachment 175494


Nice work! She's pretty


----------



## bryan.w (Dec 15, 2020)

killer build


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

bryan.w said:


> killer build


Thanks man, it was a fun process.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Hear Corey talk about this build in the "Salty" podcast, episode 3.


https://www.buzzsprout.com/1911209/10171635-3-so-you-want-to-build-a-boat.mp3?download=true


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> Hear Corey talk about this build in the "Salty" podcast, episode 3.
> 
> 
> https://www.buzzsprout.com/1911209/10171635-3-so-you-want-to-build-a-boat.mp3?download=true


Thanks for having me on the Podcast Rob. You guys made it fun easy interview!


----------



## Dobre (Nov 19, 2019)

Podcast was great guys!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, good Podcast. Although at a few points I said to myself, oh heck, I didn't do that here or there.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

C Brueckner said:


> Thanks for having me on the Podcast Rob. You guys made it fun easy interview!


I laughed out loud when he said my blogs were a mess….. yea, if only I had more time.

The podcast was good for me to listen to as I can hear and realize how little everyone today knows about the materials, chemicals and design work that goes into composite skiffs.
I wish I could have been the ghost commentator raising my hand up every time no one had a clue about what was being asked and answered.
I realize it’s a huge undertaking to try and learn right out of the box what professional builders/craftsmen have spent their lifetimes acquiring. 
I am humbled by everyone that is taking on these builds having very little prior experience in all the facets of building a state of the art skiff.
Knowledge of basic math, measurements, mixing chemicals that have a .01% tolerance of mistakes, reading plans, learning how to paint with the most toxic and unforgiving of surface coverings and on into rigging your build.
Most of all is learning to realize where it needs to be as fair as possible and where it really can be ok, enough time spent sanding. You can only learn this by repetition or by having an experienced person guiding you along saying this is how it’s done and this is fine, move on to the next stage. You tube is todays foreman.
I spent just under 600 hours building my Beryllium 19’ taking my time recording the build at 61 years old. 
let Corey, Bryson, and the others build 3-6 more skiffs they will be knocking them out.

Now on top of this everyone is building under the burdens placed upon everyone of will it be strong enough? Will it look perfect ? How will I be judged against all the other skiffs and builds. Will my skiff be light enough? Will it perform to my expectation's? Will it be Tippy!

As the designer of this build and others I have to hope the build process will be what the buyers of my plans envisioned. 
It’s a kind of like watching your kids leave home for collage wishing them the best event for me. I have no control over what’s up and going to happen during the build and launching.
Along the way I get emails with questions from some but not all builders. My average email count from the first plans enquirer to finish building has averaged 65. 
lots of builders just send 2-3 photos out of the blue on their launching day with thanks for the design. I have been able to meet lots of cool guys since I started with this.

Remember the following….
Follow my plans, if needing any info on things you want to change….like having no floor,
Talk to me, I am the designer. I will guide you through it.

Don’t worry about skiff weight. All my designs if overbuilt will weigh less than any all Carbon top of the line production skiffs. Being light enough is perfect, being too light is not good.
If you are used to a heavy skiff your new build will feel different. You will be going from a van to a stick shift sports car. Want the van feel, just add weight.

I started providing plans 3 years ago to provide an outlet to guys that were complaining about the high cost of skiffs. Since I started I have answered over 15,000 emails, texts.
I split the plans sales with Nathan 50-50. So for my $175.00 I answered over 62 emails and other texts for this build alone. I am not in this for the money, just trying to help along to show anyone can build a perfect skiff if they put their mind and shoulder to it.


----------

